# Gary's gone to Heaven



## Taylor Jo (Nov 12, 2009)

Yesterday around midnite Gary went home to be with the Lord. He wasn't due for a breathing treatment till 2 a.m. but it was like God was waking me up telling me to check on him. I got up and before I rounded the corner I knew. He was all snuggled up very peaceful, sleeping as if he didn't have a care in the world.

He had a great day on the 10th, his daughter and family came, he sat up in a chair for a few hours, he watched TV that evening, he told me he liked my new hair cut, he teased me. All and all it was a good day and night.

His memorial will be Monday at 11 am at Richland Memorial Chapel. 715 E Jefferson ave. Richland, Ca. 65556

573-765-5300

Their going to set up a web site on [email protected]

Thank you all for your support, prayers, thoughts and good wishes. I couldn't have done it with out you.

I'm doing ok. Susie Bailey is daughter has been beyond helping me, she's been my rock these past couple of day's and I don't know what I would have done without her. I praise God she's been so very helpful. Thanks, Susie.

I'll get back on here guy's when I have more time. I'm just so swamped right now with the funeral home and family coming in. I can't believe he's gone. I was expecting a few weeks, NOT this. OMG'd I can't believe he's gone. I have NO idea what to do. I DID start to pay the bills. So that's good.

I'm so weary.

Love to you all, TJ


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. My best wishes are with you. Please take care.


----------



## Horse Feathers (Nov 12, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. Gary is in a better place now.


----------



## bfogg (Nov 12, 2009)

I am so sorry,wish I could be there for you.

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my prayers. Make sure to take care of yourself and we're all here for you if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Gary. We will be keeping you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Keeping your family in my prayers.


----------



## Katiean (Nov 12, 2009)

My prayers are with you in your time of need. When my father passed, it was a shock. He was getting better. However, all is in God's time. The thing you need to be careful about is after the service and people quit coming around so much. Then, you will need to find some way to occupy yourself. When my mom's second husband passed from cancer, she took a trip because she had been his sole care giver for around 8 months. She was so tired. She visited friends and family. TJ, keep engaged in your interests. I can't say it will get better because I really do not think it does. It just gets different.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh Dear - I am so very sorry to heart this TaylorJo. Gary is now at peace and doesn't have to suffer all that was going on within his body. Hugs to you. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## REO (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh TJ I'm SO sorry!



I don't even know what to say. I can't imagine.

I wish I were there to give you a big hug and rock you and let you cry on my shoulder. Once the arrangements are made and over I know you'll feel like doing that. I hope you have someone there to comfort you. Your forum family is here for you.

{{{{{Hugs}}}}} & Prayers to you and Gary's loved ones


----------



## Equuisize (Nov 12, 2009)

Taylor Jo, Our condolences to you and your family.

How wonderful for you that he had a good day and left

you with the memory of his teasing you.

You will remain in our thoughts during this time.

God speed, Gary.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 12, 2009)

I am so sorry..sending prayers and hugs for you and your family.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry,Taylor Jo. How nice that you were able to have some time at home with Gary and he was able to visit with his daughter and family. I hope you have lots of friends and family surrounding you with comfort and when you feel better come back to your forum friends, we will be here for you. Keeping you and your family in my prayers

Heidi


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. We are always here for you, don't forget.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Nov 12, 2009)

So sorry you're going through this. Please know that if you need anything, or just to talk, we are here for you.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 12, 2009)

SO sorry to hear this. Glad that it was a good day for all of you. I am sorry.


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2009)

TJ, words just fail me. I am so sorry for what you've gone through and that Gary is gone. I'm so sorry doesn't nearly cover it, but please know how my heart and so many others here go out to you and your family.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 12, 2009)

My heartfelt condolences.


----------



## miniwhinny (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Charley (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Barbie (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry Taylor Jo - I know you thought you would have a little longer with Gary. Take comfort in that he had a wonderful time with you, his daughter and her family and went very peacefully.

Take comfort in your forum family when you need to - we're all here for you.

(((((HUGS)))))

Barbie


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 12, 2009)

God bless sweet TJ. Prayers that the Lord keeps you strong and helps you through this terrible time. You have been so strong for your Gary and made his time the best it could be. Your a brave one. God please hold Gary in your loving hands, you have a wonderful Angel now Lord. Gary will watch over you TJ.


----------



## minie812 (Nov 12, 2009)

My prayers are with you and I am so glad that it was a peaceful ending for him...May the good Lord watch over you!


----------



## sfmini (Nov 12, 2009)

Taylor Jo, I am so very sorry, but so glad that he had such a good day and then went peacefully. You can't ask for better than that.

I'll be thinking of you in these next tough days you have to go through.


----------



## minimomNC (Nov 12, 2009)

I have been keeping up with your posts and even though I may not post anything to them, just know my heart breaks for you. I have been there, lost the other half of my heart. I know its hard. I also said the same thing to myself, What am I doing to do? Well the answer didn't come quick and it sure wasn't easy, but in the end what I did was live. If you ever want to talk, I am here. If not for my closest friends, I wouldn't have made it. So reach out if you need to, there is always someone there to lend a shoulder to cry on. And even now, almost 5 years later, I still cry and I still need the shoulders. Take care of yourself.

Karen


----------



## Charlene (Nov 12, 2009)

TJ, i'm so sorry. let the fog envelop you and protect you for the next few weeks. you have been through so much both physically and emotionally. no words are adequate to comfort you, even though you are likely surrounded by loving family and friends, i know how alone you feel. gary is at peace and i hope some day your fond memories will slowly come to replace your sorrow.

God bless. This is such a hard, hard thing to endure.


----------



## wwminis (Nov 12, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]We are so sorry to hear about Gary! We will keep you and your family in our thought's and prayers![/SIZE]

Bill & Wanalynn


----------



## bcody (Nov 12, 2009)

TJ I am so sorry. I always wish there was more to say. You and your family are on my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you all so much, you just fill my heart with lots of love and warmth. I am so beyond words, I cry in spurts. I asked God today why he took someone else I loved. He already had my son wasn't one enough. The answer I got was God doesn't discriminate. I know I'll be ok it just hurts sooo bad and I'm so weary.

I love you all, I'm so glad I have you all in this wonderful family, TJ


----------



## Miniv (Nov 12, 2009)

Blessings to you and the family......... What a peaceful way to Cross Over. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## miniwhinny74 (Nov 12, 2009)

My heart aches for you. I am so sorry.


----------



## bjcs (Nov 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## wildoak (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.... hard to know what to say in a time like this, just know you are in our thoughts and prayers.

Jan


----------



## Candleliteranch (Nov 12, 2009)

i'm so very sorry. Please accept my condolences


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. I wish there was a magic word or phrase to make the pain go away...

{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2009)

Please accept my most sincere condolences, TJ. It does seem awfully sudden. I'm very sorry for your loss, and I hope you can find some comfort here among your friends.


----------



## Gini (Nov 12, 2009)

TJ my thoughts and prayers are with you during this time.

Gini


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 12, 2009)

TJ, I am so sorry this happened so quickly. My prayers and heart are with you....


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh TJ, I am so sorry and wish I could be there too!! I was so shocked to see this already. I am so glad that Gary had a good day with you- it will be a good memory. I just didnt expect him to leave this world this quickly. Hugs to you!! I am just so, so sorry.


----------



## FoRebel (Nov 12, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you in this trying time.


----------



## Marty (Nov 13, 2009)

Taylor Jo I feel so saddened for you. My heart breaks to read this. I am glad you had good days and he left so peaceful. If you ever need to talk, contact me anytime. I am here for you and understand all your stages of grief all too well.


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2009)

Taylor Jo,

I am so sorry to read this.

It's very clear that Gary's life was filled with love and happiness. I hope your grief is tempered by the joy of the time you shared.

Take care,

susanne


----------



## JennyB (Nov 13, 2009)

Taylor Jo said:


> Yesterday around midnite Gary went home to be with the Lord. He wasn't due for a breathing treatment till 2 a.m. but it was like God was waking me up telling me to check on him. I got up and before I rounded the corner I knew. He was all snuggled up very peaceful, sleeping as if he didn't have a care in the world.
> He had a great day on the 10th, his daughter and family came, he sat up in a chair for a few hours, he watched TV that evening, he told me he liked my new hair cut, he teased me. All and all it was a good day and night.
> 
> His memorial will be Monday at 11 am at Richland Memorial Chapel. 715 E Jefferson ave. Richland, Ca. 65556
> ...


Oh my Tayler Jo...I am soooo sorry that you have lost your precious and loving husband, Gary. What a fighter he was and know he is with our Lord. He will give YOU strength to carry on and it's what he would have wanted you to do. I have learned with age that there is NO easy way to die or watch our loved ones die! Whether one is taken quickly or goes slowly...it all HURTS BAD! ....Please accept my condolences to you and your family. You were very lucky to have such a great guy in Gary and he will watch out for you from now on. Stay strong and come back here to your forum friends when you can. There is MUCH LOVE HERE!

GOD BLESS!

Jenny


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 13, 2009)

Taylor Jo - I'm so very sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my prayers.

It is never easy to lose a loved one.

My words of comfort when we lost our son, "THOSE WHO LIVE IN THE LORD, NEVER SEE EACH OTHER FOR THE LAST TIME" I clung to these words knowing and believing that some day we would see each other again. May they help to comfort you in even some small way.

Hugs,


----------



## SampleMM (Nov 13, 2009)

Taylor Jo, my sincere condolences on the loss of your precious Gary.

Prayers for your whole family. ((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))


----------



## Marylou (Nov 13, 2009)

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mona (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh no, I am so very sorry he passed sooner than extected, but thankful he looked so calm and at ease with everything when you went to him. HUGE HUGS.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that Gary passed away. Condolences to you and your family.

Carol


----------



## Shari (Nov 13, 2009)

My sincere condolences to you and your family. <hugs>


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 13, 2009)

I am so, so sorry for your loss -- keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers...

Liz R.


----------



## justjinx (Nov 13, 2009)

So sorry to hear this--thinking of you and your family.....jennifer


----------



## Pepipony (Nov 13, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of Garys passing. Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## shelly (Nov 13, 2009)

My heartfelt condolences to you and your family in your time of grief. I too know how it feels to loose a loved one but just live in your memories and time will help to heal your heart. {{{{{HUGS}}}}} Shelly


----------



## GOTTACK (Nov 13, 2009)

I am so sorry, you are in my thoughts and prayers.

Lisa


----------



## Leeana (Nov 13, 2009)

I am so so sorry


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 13, 2009)

I am so sorry. Peace to you and your family.

Godspeed, Gary.

Lucy


----------



## horsefeather (Nov 13, 2009)

He now has no pain!! I know you will hurt and miss him, but you will meet him again someday!

Pam


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

TaylorJo,

Please know my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time. Gary was a very special man, that was very evident in your posts and it sounds like he did his best to stay as long as he could. God has plans for all of us and I am sorry you didn't get more time with Gary. It sounds like he went very peacefully, which will in time bring comfort.

Remember the good times, and the one thing that I think each time someone passes, is a saying I heard years ago..... "we don't grieve for those that are gone, we grieve for those left behind". We all know we will meet up again, someday, but the days in between can be challenging. It will be 3 years tomorrow since I lost my Mom suddenly and unexpectedly and I miss her to this day.

Hugs to you and yours.....God Bless and please know you have my deepest sympathy.

Valerie


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry , keeping you and your family in my prayers


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Nov 14, 2009)

Taylor Jo -

We are deeply saddened at Gary's passing. You will hear this from many good people that love you, but if there is anything we can do for you, please just ask. Go with God, Gary.

Nark & Sharon Bullington


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Nov 14, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that Gary is gone, but what a gift to have that last good day with him. My heart and condolences go out to you and Gary's family. He sounded like a really special man.


----------



## LindaL (Nov 14, 2009)

TJ...I am so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you at this time ((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## SweetOpal (Nov 15, 2009)

TJ,

So sorry to hear Gary is gone. Sending lots of hugs! Hold your head up and remember all of the good days. You are right Gary has gone to Heaven! God Bless.


----------



## Marnie (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Gary is in a better place now and we know you'll see him again. I hope you have a lot of friends and family to lean on, hugs.


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 15, 2009)

TJ,

Thinking of you this morning.

Shauna


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 15, 2009)

I am so sorry Taylor Jo




I know you are sad , I'm glad you all had a good day before he passed.

(((HUGS))) to you, you know we all care for you and will be here for you.

Missy


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm so very sorry, how heartbreaking..... I had hoped that he had more time. {{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## Davie (Nov 16, 2009)

TJ, I'm so extremely sorry to hear of Gary's passing, but joyful that his journey has come to end. I know that you are under extreme stress at this time but do be sure and take care of yourself. Time with a loved one who has a terminal illness is never enough and we always want more time but GOD always has a way of making the journey home as easy as possible for those left behind--he always seems to bring them home when we turn our back for just a short while--stepping out of a room for just a minute, grabing a few precious moments of rest, bringing a drink of water--he just reaches out his hand and say "COME HOME, job well done, it is time to rest with me and heal.

Dear GOD, thank you for the joy this wonderful man, son, brother, friend, husband brought to those of us left here on earth. Thank you for taking his broken and tired body home to your house where he can be made whole again. Please hold him wife and family in your loving halo of grace and comfort in their time of sorrow and pain as the physical body of Gary is layed to rest. Help them to know he is home with his GOD and they will see each other again as you have said you died and rose to make a place for all of us once our mission is completed here on earth. AMEN

TJ, remember when you hear the call of a distant songbird, the soft whisper of the wind against your skin, or the blaze of a star across the skies that is you sole mate saying HI, I'm here and I'm alright. I'm watching over you and things will be OK. Peace dear friend, I'm here if you need me.

Davie


----------



## Relic (Nov 16, 2009)

So very sad and sorry to hear about Garys passing..


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Nov 16, 2009)

just read your post. I'm so very sorry for your loss and pray that God will bring peace and comfort to you and the family during this difficult time.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Allure Ranch (Nov 17, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]My sincere condolences to you and your family.[/SIZE]_


----------



## Taylor Jo (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks all. The funeral was beautiful, flowers and plants gorgeous, the had the rifle salute and taps, with the giving of the flag. I wanted to download more pics but picture trail keeps telling me my files are to big. Thank you for your prayers and condolences I appreciate them all.

I think I'm going to move back to California or what ever state is with in a day's drive of it. If anyone knows of a reasonable place to live and it's nice there and has horse shows could you tell me. My club here in Mo has 2 day shows and we have 6 a season then Nationals I'd be happy with that.

I have to sell my house and I have to buy a trailer cause the trailer I have now won't fit all my horses, it's old, needs tires, needs barrings, and I can't get the back door up. I took it to a trailer place to see if they could fix it and they didn't think they could. The thing is a monster. My husband was the only one who could get it up and in the end it took the two of us before he really started getting sick. We'd talked about a new one but never got around to it. I think I'm going to look for a used one for the depreciation.

Any ideas would be helpful. I have 5 mini's and a big horse, plus I need a stall to put my junk in.

I'm going to try and go back to Ca to my family for Christmas but I have to find someone to watch my horses and so far no takers. :-( So frustrating.

Thanks all, gotta hit the hay, TJ






http://pic80.picturetrail.com/VOL1933/1201...1/378085603.jpg


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Nov 19, 2009)

Sincere condolences to your family.

It is a blessing that Gary left peacefully after having a good day. That will be so important to remember.

Godspeed, Gary.


----------



## twister (Nov 19, 2009)

Taylor Jo said:


> Yesterday around midnite Gary went home to be with the Lord. He wasn't due for a breathing treatment till 2 a.m. but it was like God was waking me up telling me to check on him. I got up and before I rounded the corner I knew. He was all snuggled up very peaceful, sleeping as if he didn't have a care in the world.
> He had a great day on the 10th, his daughter and family came, he sat up in a chair for a few hours, he watched TV that evening, he told me he liked my new hair cut, he teased me. All and all it was a good day and night.
> 
> His memorial will be Monday at 11 am at Richland Memorial Chapel. 715 E Jefferson ave. Richland, Ca. 65556
> ...


So sorry for your loss TJ, will keep you in my prayers and thoughts.

Yvonne


----------

